# Tarantulas in Atlanta?



## New Guy (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm not sure if this is the right place to put this but, if not, I guess it'll be moved.

I am going to Atlanta in a few weeks and was wondering if there were any good places to buy tarantulas?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Daywalker (Jun 6, 2005)

i would say no .
there are a few petlands and petco's in atlanta that have tarantulas once in a while and that's it that i know of. 
if you want a rosea or an a. avic , you may be able to find one . if your lucky you may find a b. smithi . these stores do not stock much in the way of tarantulas.
most of the mom-pop pet stores have long closed in north ga. , all we have are petco's,petlands and petsmarts .  :wall:


----------



## Stealth Taco (Jun 6, 2005)

Yeah, if you want a better stock in tarantulas, head outside atlanta, but the mom and pops are quite hard to find.


----------



## becca81 (Jun 6, 2005)

We've got one little mom-and-pop shop in North Georgia, right near the TN border (about 1.5 - 2 hours from Atlanta).  It doesn't have a huge selection, but it carries several OW species.


----------



## Daywalker (Jun 7, 2005)

Becca81
whats the name of this pet shop and do you have the telephone number ?
i live in canton , still a long drive but may be worth my while and time if they have a T that's on my want list .
thanks
Bill


----------



## Psoulocybe (Jun 7, 2005)

I'm in atlanta, and would love a decent pet shop around here.  I've been looking for about a year, and have come up with nothing though.


----------



## becca81 (Jun 7, 2005)

It's called "Get Tanked" and is in Rossville, GA.  The store itself is probably about 1/2 mile from the TN border.

I haven't been in for a couple of months, but they had _H. lividum_ (nice large female for $20), _P. murinus_, _G. rosea_, and what seemed to be _Haplopelma spp._ "Vietnam."

I bought one of the _Haplopelma spp._ "Vietnam" even thought it was WC and not in great condition (it's been doing well since I got it).  The owner will order for you if you call ahead and the prices aren't horrible.

Another place that occasionally gets some beginner Ts in and will order others is "Exotic Fish and Pets" in Fort Oglethorpe, GA.  These two stores are only about 15 minutes from one another.


----------



## Daywalker (Jun 8, 2005)

thanks Becca , i'll check them out


----------



## Stealth Taco (Jun 8, 2005)

Well if you feel like driving down to Columbus, there is a mom and pop called "Tropical Treasures" They occassionally get some great ones in, my brother got a P. Murinus, and I bought a A. Seemani from them. Usuaully doesn't get better than that though.


----------



## Dekejis (Jun 10, 2005)

I also live in Atlanta. I haven't seen anyplace that sells Ts other than the poor fellows at Petland/PetCo. Although there seem to be a few hobbyists here! Are there any local T clubs or groups here anyone?


----------



## Daywalker (Jun 10, 2005)

i think this mb is as close to a atlanta club as it gets for T's       
if you want to find out who the georgia members are , start a post "who here is from georgia . who knows maybe you can start a georgia gang so people here in georgia can meet and trade and sell their T's to other members


----------



## becca81 (Jun 10, 2005)

I'd love to get to know other members who are from Georgia.  I'm in the very north part of GA, about 1.5 hours from Atlanta and there isn't anyone else near me that I know of in the hobby.


----------



## Daywalker (Jun 12, 2005)

well becca it looks like i may be the closet to you , me being in canton . 
i also don't know of anyone else interested in T's in north georgia .  :? 
how many T's do you have ? 
i will have 12 and 3 more should be here by tuesday .


----------



## becca81 (Jun 12, 2005)

I've heard of Canton - is that just north of Atlanta?

I currently have 25 and have some more coming soon to use in a project.


----------



## Daywalker (Jun 13, 2005)

becca
canton "Cherokee county" is due east of cartersville . or about 25 to 30 miles north of atlanta off 575 .


----------



## becca81 (Jun 13, 2005)

I know exactly where you are.  I dated a guy who lived in Woodstock in high school - I remember Canton being nearby.  You're only a little over an hour from me.


----------



## Dekejis (Jun 14, 2005)

I used to have a friend who lived in Woodstock. I myself live over in Brookhaven, which is fairly close to Buckhead. I've got (it's been a while since I've counted) maybe 80-100 critters.


----------



## Psoulocybe (Jun 14, 2005)

Dekejis, I work in buckhead, but live in midtown.  I am just getting back into the hobby, just ordered 2 Ts due to arrive next week


----------



## Dekejis (Jun 14, 2005)

Awesome! I just moved out of midtown (I lived over on Peachtree near the park). too many critters to stuff in a 1 room condo..
Perhaps it would be cool to have an Atlanta based group,maybe like a yahoo group or something? Anyone else interested?


----------



## Psoulocybe (Jun 14, 2005)

I'd be interested for sure.  I'd think it would be wise to not limit it to tarantulas... maybe just exotics in general.


----------



## becca81 (Jun 14, 2005)

Psoulocybe said:
			
		

> I'd be interested for sure.  I'd think it would be wise to not limit it to tarantulas... maybe just exotics in general.


There's lots of people with exotics, but few who know anything about or collect tarantulas.  I generally avoid all "general exotics" groups.


----------



## brachy (Jun 14, 2005)

Please help me. Which spiders (theraphosidea or anithing species, families) live in Bulgaria??? 

Thank you


----------



## Dekejis (Jun 15, 2005)

I'd be okay with reptiles and other insects- I think I see where Becca's coming from. I myself also keep exotic birds, but I realize that obviously the primary interest I have here is in tarantulas. I'm afraid that most bird and mammal keepers would still be totally phobic about spiders. Of course, we can start small too..


----------



## Psoulocybe (Jun 15, 2005)

Yeah, i didn't mean exotics... i was still sleepy... i mean to say invertebre


----------



## becca81 (Jun 15, 2005)

Here's a new group:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Atlanta_Area_Invertebrates/

...so we can communicate via email this way instead of here (since it's really kind of off topic for this particular forum).  We can decide if we'd like to organize anything else and see if we can find other hobbyists in the Atlanta area.


----------



## CLReagh (Jun 28, 2015)

Anyone in this thread still around????


----------



## cold blood (Jun 28, 2015)

not a one


----------



## Angel Minkov (Jun 28, 2015)

I wonder why so many old-timers quit visiting these forums suddenly and I've always wondered if they continued with the hobby :coffee:


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jun 28, 2015)

New Guy said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right place to put this but, if not, I guess it'll be moved.
> 
> I am going to Atlanta in a few weeks and was wondering if there were any good places to buy tarantulas?  Thanks in advance.


Yeah Buy on Classifieds, Local pet-stores never have a g0ood selection.


----------



## Miss Mary (Sep 30, 2017)

Did this atlanta group thing ever happen? Is there anyone from atlanta that would be okay with me seein their pets? I am considering a pet spooder but i am also afraid of them so i am working my way up to trying to own one


----------



## darkness975 (Sep 30, 2017)

Miss Mary said:


> Did this atlanta group thing ever happen? Is there anyone from atlanta that would be okay with me seein their pets? I am considering a pet spooder but i am also afraid of them so i am working my way up to trying to own one


Look at how cute they are when sitting there, or when they shove their faces into their water dish to drink.   












Irene 2



__ darkness975
__ Apr 27, 2017


















G. porteri Drinking



__ darkness975
__ Apr 10, 2017


----------



## Ungoliant (Sep 30, 2017)

darkness975 said:


> Look at how cute they are when sitting there, or when they shove their faces into their water dish to drink.


A cute photo thread (you should add your drinking photos if you haven't already): can i buy you a drink??













Three Toes to the Wind (Avicularia avicularia)



__ Ungoliant
__ Mar 8, 2017
__
avicularia
avicularia avicularia
drinking
female
mature female
pinktoe tarantula
twinkle toes




						Twinkle Toes, my elderly female Avicularia avicularia, taking a long drink.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jones0911 (Oct 2, 2017)

New Guy said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right place to put this but, if not, I guess it'll be moved.
> 
> I am going to Atlanta in a few weeks and was wondering if there were any good places to buy tarantulas?  Thanks in advance.


If possible just order online  from a  reputable dealer... I don't trust pet store tarantulas unless they're well known with good reviews.

Let me know if you need some great online tarantula dealer websites!!!!


----------



## Miss Mary (Nov 24, 2017)

So i officially now own three tarantulas and two crabs. Looking to get a snake now. 
A few of us ended up going to this reptile expo they had here back in september i think it was and i couldnt help myself lol


----------

